# Java Media Framework



## Kr0e (5. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

langsam verzweifele ich. Alles funktioniert wunderbar, aber iwie krieg ich es nicht hin, an irgendeine bestimmte stelle zu "spulen". 

Ich dachte an

                    own.jmfplayer.stop();
                    own.jmfplayer.setMediaTime(new Time(zeitInNanosekunden));
                    own.jmfplayer.start();

Aber das funktioniert nicht und friert danach einfach ein 

Hat mit diesem JMF irgendwer Erfahrung ?


----------



## The_S (6. Mai 2009)

Ich hab damit schon öfters was gemacht, aber das ist leider schon einige Jahre her und ich kann den Code leider momentan nicht finden. Aber anstelle des veralteten JMF würde ich dir das aktuellere FMJ empfehlen. Die FMJ-API ist zur JMF-API kompatibel.


----------



## Kr0e (6. Mai 2009)

Nunja, ich benutze jme in verbindung mit FOBs.... außer, dass es vlt veraltet ist,finde ich es garnicht schlecht, aber die DOC is recht mies... Mal sehen ob ich mein Vorhaben auch mit FMJ umsetzen kann


----------



## Kr0e (6. Mai 2009)

Schon ok, hat sich geregelt... JMF+FOBs ist schon ganz gut... setMediaTime() hat geholfen, allerdings vorher ein stop() aufrufen und dann auf das Stopereignis warten und erst dann setMediaTime... nun gehts


----------

